# Cinesamples/Abbey Road Upright Piano Collection - Avialable Now



## Cinesamples (Apr 4, 2015)

https://cinesamples.com/product/abbey-r ... ght-pianos


You guys have been hearing these pianos since the classic days of the 60's. 

Abbey Road Classic Upright Pianos Cinesamples is proud to present our new pianos library for Kontakt (Player), Abbey Road Classic Upright Pianos. Recorded at the world famous Abbey Road Studio Two in London, and mixed by our very own Tim Starnes, the Abbey Road Pianos library brings two of the record industry’s most iconic upright pianos — and the legendary studio where they reside — right to your fingertips.  AVAILABLE FOR DOWNLOAD APRIL 9th

Walkthrough: 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DZmFFZsdLyU


Demo:
https://soundcloud.com/mikebarry/perfect


----------



## jamesavery (Apr 5, 2015)

*Re: Cinesamples/Abbey Road Upright Piano Collection (walkthough plus demo)*

Could you tell us how many velocity layers this has please? And some price info would be much appreciated. Sounds lovely, well done!


----------



## SeattleComposer (Apr 5, 2015)

Sounds like an upright should sound.


----------



## kj.metissage (Apr 5, 2015)

When I hear how great it sounds, I wish you'll release a *Grand Piano Collection*.

With models like : FAZIOLI F308, Steinway D, Steinway B and Boesendorfer 290.

All with these 3 mic positions.

Just a thought... I can never have enough pianos  !


----------



## Cinesamples (Apr 5, 2015)

*Re: Cinesamples/Abbey Road Upright Piano Collection (walkthough plus demo)*

Programming wise we used our Piano in Blue library as a template, so the library will play in a very similar fashion. 

Library is launching this Thursday.


----------



## jamesavery (Apr 6, 2015)

*Re: Cinesamples/Abbey Road Upright Piano Collection (walkthough plus demo)*

You can't give any indication of price yet? :D


----------



## jamesavery (Apr 9, 2015)

*Re: Cinesamples/Abbey Road Upright Piano Collection (walkthough plus demo)*

Just wondering if the release has been delayed?


----------



## audiot (Apr 9, 2015)

*Re: Cinesamples/Abbey Road Upright Piano Collection (walkthough plus demo)*

It sounds good! I would join the request above and would like to know how many velocity layers have been recorded?! The manual speaks only about "numerous layers". Thank you!


----------



## Cinesamples (Apr 14, 2015)

*Re: Cinesamples/Abbey Road Upright Piano Collection (walkthough plus demo)*

Product is out now! 
What a fun project to work on.

www.cinesamples.com


----------



## feck (Apr 15, 2015)

I would like to know about the velocity layers as well.


----------



## Mike Connelly (Apr 27, 2015)

Sounds great. When does the introductory pricing end?


----------



## audiot (May 5, 2015)

May I ask again for the number of velocity layers? Maybe question missed? Or is it a dumb one? No offence intended. Thanks in advance.


----------



## mikeysmind (May 5, 2015)

I also need that info before consider purchasing.


----------



## Theseus (May 5, 2015)

Regarding the number of velocity layers, maybe a hint through math deduction:

- NI Alicia Keys is also exactly 17Gig and has 12 velocity layers.
- NI Alicia Keys has just one piano and one mic position
- Cinesamples Abbey Road is 2 pianos
- Cinesamples Abbey Road has 3 mic positions per piano

I don't think that the result equals to 2 velocity layers, as those figures might imply, but I also think it's reasonable to assume it's south of 12 velocity layers 

That being said, I've played pianos with tons of velocity layers where playability and finesse aren't exactly there, and some others with limited amount of velocity layers that sound and play incredibly well. Piano in blue is certainly in that later category (it has "only" 8 velocity layers). Same for drums, with NI Abbey Road series that contain sometimes up to 35 velocity layers... which sound and play not even remotely close to something like Handheldsound MAD.

From what I hear in the walkthrough, I sure like the Challen piano, and given my experience with Piano in blue, I might take the plunge at some point.


----------



## jamesavery (May 5, 2015)

"Programming wise we used our Piano in Blue library as a template, so the library will play in a very similar fashion."

This would indicate to me that it has 8 velocity layers, according to the Piano In Blue product page. 

I have Piano in Blue, and although it has a great texture and very solid bass notes, there's no nuance in the way it plays. 

15 velocity layers is the minimum a modern piano library should have, in my opinion.


----------



## Theseus (May 6, 2015)

@ Jamesavery

It might depend on the velocity curve you draw on the interface, as well as the midi notes sent by your midi controller. 

In my experience (on a Kawai VPC1), even though it's not the most detailed sampling ever, I find there's enough nuance to play most genres successfully.

You don't find nuance in the first demo in this video for example?https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bd1-wRRQpvo 

There's been countless discussions about velocity layers. The Malmsjo - an all-time favorite for lots of composers, including HZ - had only 4 velocity layers if I recall well. But the good ones. So I'm not sure one can assess that 15 would be a minimum prerequisite when it comes to piano sampling.


----------



## Jason_D (May 7, 2015)

A unique look inside Abbey Road was just released.


https://insideabbeyroad.withgoogle.com/


----------



## jamesavery (May 31, 2015)

Anyone have any reports on this yet? Can't find any reviews of it.


----------



## ohernie (Dec 1, 2015)

I know you young bucks think it's passe' but there are some of us out here who aren't worried about being hip and actually want to use a "jangle" piano for live gigging. You included the sound but none of the demos actually demonstrate it in it's native environment. I would really love to hear how it sounds at it's barroom ragtime, Big Tiny Little, best. TIA!


----------

